# Westgate Resorts in Orlando



## KCI (Jan 17, 2009)

If you had a choice would you choose Westgate Vacation Villas, Westgate Town Center or Westgate Lakes Resort and Spa and why?  I have read the recent reviews and would like some more input.  Thanks for any info you can provide.  Linda


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 17, 2009)

KCI said:


> If you had a choice would you choose Westgate Vacation Villas, Westgate Town Center or Westgate Lakes Resort and Spa and why?  I have read the recent reviews and would like some more input.  Thanks for any info you can provide.  Linda



They are all basically the same units except only the Villas are the lower, 2 story buildings.  Town Center & Westgate lakes are mid-rise towers - much more like apartments than a vacation resort IMO.  Of the three Westgate Lakes would be my last choice as they don't have all the common areas and features of the Villas/Town Center and parking can really be an issue.


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 17, 2009)

*I agree...*

I agree with John.  The parking is a funny item.  I own there and go there 5 to 7 weeks every year.  Some years the parking is trying other times not a problem.  I will be there Feb 8 thru March 22 this year and I can give you a better report then, just email me.  See my profile and email me and I will let you know how parking is this year.

I can tell you I left Maine after CHRISTmas went to Nashville and from Nashville went to Hilton Head where I did side trips to Savannah GA and Charleston SC and today left Hilton Head for Cocoa Beach.  It felt like I was alone on the road.  Hardly ever any traffic worth mentioning.  There was a little when going thru Atlanta on I-95 but otherwise the road was literally deserted.

frenchieinme


----------



## KCI (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info...we bit the bullet and signed up for Westlakes Vacation Villas from March 6-13 but will leave on the 12th as we have Marriott Cypress
Harbour from the 12th to the 19th.  It will work out great as we can stay at Westlakes until late afternoon or even evening depending on what we are doing and then go check into Cypress Harbour at our convenience.  Today is an awful day here in SC so I'm looking forward to this 2 week stay in FL.  Thanks again for your help and maybe I will pm you, frenchieinme, and find out about parking, etc.  Maybe we could even get together while we are there.  Enjoy your stay.  Linda :whoopie:


----------



## shmuggee (Jan 18, 2009)

*If this help...*

My girlfriend and I just stayed at a couple of Wesygate resorts, just after Xmas;

Blue Tree Resort, which was very nice.

Westgate Leisure Resort - which was VERY quiet. Hardly a soul there, the whole week, but more like a hotel complexe as opposed to a TS resort.


----------



## KCI (Jan 18, 2009)

Our confirmation says our unit # is going to be D2B.  We have a map of the resort and we can find building D on the map we have but it isn't that definitive regarding unit #'s.  Does Westgate usually give you the unit that shows on your confirmation and if so, does anyone know if this is 1st or 2nd floor?  Thanks for any info you can give.  Linda


----------



## Kola (Jan 19, 2009)

*Declining sales, declining service*

http://www.fortmilltimes.com/124/v-print/story/425152.html

Fort Mill Times reports that David Siegel stated that Westgate Resorts' employment declined from about 11,000 people down to about 7,000. The cuts were nationwide affecting all areas of business, from administration to marketing, sales and construction. 

How will these cuts affect resort services, maintenance, etc ? 

See also  http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-westgate1609jan16,0,6544426.story

K.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 19, 2009)

*Orlando Timeshare Tour Headhunters Offered Only WestGate Jan. 4 - 11, 2009 . . .*

 . . . not that we went around looking when we were there.   If we had actually been seeking out timeshare tour headhunters, there might well have been others out there, I don't know. 

We always see what out regular Orlando headhunter has to offer -- the guy behind the tour desk at the Big Orange souvenir store across Rt. 192 from Wyndham Cypress Palms.  All he had this last time was WestGate (for $100) the week we were staying at Vacation Village At Parkway. 

Ditto the 2 -- _two_ -- timeshare tour headhunters stationed at the fake flea market right next to the Big Orange.  They were wearing WestGate golf shirts & they said their invitations were good for the gourmet breakfast served inside the Blue Awning entrance at WestGate, rather than the pop-tarts-&-tang fare served inside the peon entrance at WestGate.  One of those guys was offering $120 cash, but the other guy would only go $100. 

We said _No Thanks_ to all 3 WestGate tour offers. 

We did succumb to the entreaties of the in-house tour arrangers at Vacation Village At Parkway after they upped the ante on freebies to a $125 Visa gift card plus a very nice lunch at the Columbia Restaurant over in Celebration. 

The Visa gift card covered an outstanding dinner at Giordano's with wonderful timeshare friends.  We even had a little something left over for gasoline for the drive from Orlando to Sandestin for our 2nd consecutive week of January 2009 timeshare vacationing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## clarets1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Linda
We are going to Westgate Vacation Villas in September.Our confirmation says unit D2B also.
Regards
Michelle


----------



## KCI (Jan 19, 2009)

Michelle, will let you know if we get that unit and where it is and what it is like or if they change it to something else...


----------



## clarets1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Linda, I would love to know your opinion on WVV.
Michelle


----------

